# How much should a puppy cost?



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi, we have been looking for a puppy for the last four months or so and are starting visits tomorrow (so excited!). There is an enormous difference in the price of puppies and they seem to be more expensive in some areas. We are timing our new arrival for the start of the summer holidays and I'm wondering if this is influencing the price too? Thoughts and comments would be appreciated!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi, this question came up a while ago, this may help: http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=77114&highlight=Cost


----------

